# wtf



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

what the f*ck is up with the chat room. put it back.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Eros said:


> what the f*ck is up with the chat room. put it back.


Yes boss! Anything you say boss!

The chatroom was updated and installed in a different directory. Purge your temp files + Nice attitude!


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Is anyone else still having probs or is it just me? Damn this mac.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a mac as well, but I don't see how this could be resolved by purging temp files. I just reset Safari which, as far as I'm aware, removes all temp files, cached files, history, etc. It didn't do anything.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.chat.dpselfhelp.com

If it doesnt work hit fresh on the "error page"


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Scat did it work for you? I'm running Safari as well. Still no go.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Still doesn't work for me. I'm trying firefox now...no deal.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Click: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/chat/flashchat.php

then http://chat.dpselfhelp.com should work.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Still doesn't work.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

for me either...


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Scattered said:


> Still doesn't work for me. I'm trying firefox now...no deal.


Must now? I see you in it.


----------

